# St Simons Slammin' 8-18-11



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Headed out with Jeff (inshore31525) for a half day of scouting and deep structure jigging. We caught half a dozen trout, including four chunky ones. Popped the corks on some shells and scraped out a pretty nice red. Ran over to flounder country and caught a dozen. Most of them were short, so Jeff reached into his bag of tricks and pulled out an extra large 6" white soft plastic grub. He then shot a little Pro-Cure to it and proceeded to yank out the nicest flattie of the day. Chalk another one up for "big bait, big fish". Did manage four nice keeper flatties when all was said and done. Thanks Jeff, I had a big time.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice catch!!:thumbsup: Where were ya'll fishing out of?


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

bottomfeeder said:


> Nice catch!!:thumbsup: Where were ya'll fishing out of?


Thanks man! St Simons Island, Georgia--the flounder bite is insane right now!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

send some to pensacola!!! Nice report


----------

